# Other Pythons > Giant Pythons >  Another HUGE addition to the family !!!!

## Rob

He will be here first thing  in the morning along with our BRB!!!!
Male Purple albino retic 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-14-2014),DooLittle (05-13-2014),Gio (05-19-2014),_Wapadi_ (05-17-2014)

----------


## Zach Cedor

Love the purple albinos! Where did you order him from?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

----------

_Rob_ (05-14-2014)

----------


## Morris Reese

> He will be here first thing  in the morning along with our BRB!!!!
> Male Purple albino retic 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Very nice addition!!! Congrats!!!

----------

_Rob_ (05-14-2014)

----------


## Gerardo

Great looking snake.

----------

_Rob_ (05-14-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

He's gorgeous.   Make sure you get out the good camera!

----------

Robs_slgf (05-14-2014)

----------


## Morris Reese

Get those Doolittle type pictures!!!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-14-2014),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (11-03-2014),DooLittle (05-13-2014)

----------


## Rob

> Love the purple albinos! Where did you order him from?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Thanks, got him through Vital Exotics.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Mr.Spence

Beautiful.

----------

_Rob_ (05-14-2014)

----------


## Rob

:Smile: 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

----------


## Darkbird

Not the boxes, the stuff in them!! Lol.

----------


## Rob

> Not the boxes, the stuff in them!! Lol.


Lol it coming!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Rob

He's home!!!! Male purple albino reticulated python 








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Rob

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Morris Reese

> He's home!!!! Male purple albino reticulated python 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Beautiful snakes Rob!!!!
Congrats to the GF joining the bite club!!

----------

_Rob_ (05-14-2014),Robs_slgf (05-17-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

He's such a tiny little worm!  Gorgeous colors.  Make sure you take lots of baby/growing pics, that way you can do a before and after thread for us eventually.!

----------

_Rob_ (05-14-2014)

----------


## Rob

> Beautiful snakes Rob!!!!
> Congrats to the GF joining the bite club!!


Thanks so much, we are so stoked!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

----------


## Morris Reese

> Thanks so much, we are so stoked!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Not that it matters, I'm just curious. How many snakes are in your collection now? 
I bought my ball python from Albys Too Cool Reptiles. Look him up on the web if you have a minute. I live close enough to actually go to his house to get my snake. I was just fascinated when I got there and he had two rooms with over 200 ball pythons. That was TOO COOL!!

----------

_Rob_ (05-14-2014)

----------


## Rob

> Not that it matters, I'm just curious. How many snakes are in your collection now? 
> I bought my ball python from Albys Too Cool Reptiles. Look him up on the web if you have a minute. I live close enough to actually go to his house to get my snake. I was just fascinated when I got there and he had two rooms with over 200 ball pythons. That was TOO COOL!!


At the moment only a handful. I had.a very good size collection a.few.years ago until my ex wife steped in. My entire life (im now 30) I have kept snakes) Now im with someone that shares my passion we will be adding alot. Mostly retics, devoting an entire room to it. Very exciting future!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rob

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

----------


## jclaiborne

Beautiful...i wish i had the means to keep one of these guys...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------

_Rob_ (05-14-2014)

----------


## Morris Reese

> At the moment only a handful. I had.a very good size collection a.few.years ago until my ex wife steped in. My entire life (im now 30) I have kept snakes) Now im with someone that shares my passion we will be adding alot. Mostly retics, devoting an entire room to it. Very exciting future!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


It's good you have someone to share your love of snakes with! My wife, of 25 years, is kind of scared of them; however she supports my decisions with the snakes I want, breeding, and we even have one in the living room. Kind of our display snake! She will go to reptile shops, expos and even points out things she finds on the internet to me.
I don't push my snakes on her, but she is coming around to them. I even heard her talking to the one in the living room about a week ago. She was telling her how pretty and big she was getting. She even asked her if she was hungry. I don't see nothing wrong with taking to your pets, but if that snake starts talking back I will be able to support my addictions of snakes a whole lot easier$$

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-17-2014),_Rob_ (05-14-2014)

----------


## Rob

> It's good you have someone to share your love of snakes with! My wife, of 25 years, is kind of scared of them; however she supports my decisions with the snakes I want, breeding, and we even have one in the living room. Kind of our display snake! She will go to reptile shops, expos and even points out things she finds on the internet to me.
> I don't push my snakes on her, but she is coming around to them. I even heard her talking to the one in the living room about a week ago. She was telling her how pretty and big she was getting. She even asked her if she was hungry. I don't see nothing wrong with taking to your pets, but if that snake starts talking back I will be able to support my addictions of snakes a whole lot easier$$


We enjoyed reading this little story! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-17-2014),Morris Reese (05-14-2014)

----------


## Robs_slgf

> At the moment only a handful. I had.a very good size collection a.few.years ago until my ex wife steped in. My entire life (im now 30) I have kept snakes) Now im with someone that shares my passion we will be adding alot. Mostly retics, devoting an entire room to it. Very exciting future!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Oh we will???? I think the four we have are good for now!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

----------


## Morris Reese

> Oh we will???? I think the four we have are good for now!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Yea, the for now part! For now doesn't seem to last much more than a week, then your on the web looking for the next addiction...........I mean addition! LOL

----------

_Rob_ (05-17-2014)

----------


## Rob

> Yea, the for now part! For now doesn't seem to last much more than a week, then your on the web looking for the next addiction...........I mean addition! LOL


She  secretly likes them more then I do. You should hear her baby talk to them lol 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

----------

Robs_slgf (05-17-2014)

----------


## Robs_slgf

> She  secretly likes them more then I do. You should hear her baby talk to them lol 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Well Bubs it's my baby!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

----------

_Rob_ (05-17-2014)

----------


## Morris Reese

> She  secretly likes them more then I do. You should hear her baby talk to them lol 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Don't sweat it. Just wait until she wants some affection. Then she will be like....
"Robert", you know...using your full name in the good way!!

----------

_Rob_ (05-17-2014),Robs_slgf (05-17-2014)

----------


## Rob

> Don't sweat it. Just wait until she wants some affection. Then she will be like....
> "Robert", you know...using your full name in the good way!!


Hahahahaha 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

Robs_slgf (05-17-2014)

----------


## Rob

Pretzel actually staying still for a pic

sent via something from somewhere

----------

DooLittle (05-29-2014),_Pyrate81_ (06-27-2014)

----------


## Rob

sent via something from somewhere

----------

_Pyrate81_ (06-27-2014)

----------


## Rob



----------

_Pyrate81_ (06-27-2014)

----------


## Rob

Couple more  :Smile:

----------


## KSTAR86

Purple Albinos Are So Great Looking! Congrats!

----------

_Rob_ (06-27-2014)

----------


## carbn8

One of my dream snakes for sure. Very good looking animal, keep the udates coming.

----------

_Rob_ (06-27-2014)

----------


## Rob

> One of my dream snakes for sure. Very good looking animal, keep the udates coming.


Thanks! will do

----------


## Rob

Just three months later

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (11-03-2014),_Mike41793_ (09-14-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

Looking great man!

----------

_Rob_ (09-15-2014)

----------


## Darkbird

Lol, not such a little worm anymore already. Nice.

----------

_Rob_ (09-15-2014)

----------


## Rob

Thanks guys, he was actually slow to eat for me if you can believe it! He's a eating machine now.

----------


## Doby71

Awesome, very cool !!!! :Smile:

----------

_Rob_ (09-15-2014)

----------


## Rob

Purple putting on size

----------


## gaiaeagle

They grow up so fast. Beautiful snake.

----------

_Rob_ (11-06-2014)

----------


## BPSnakeLady

Oh lovely!

----------

_Rob_ (11-06-2014)

----------


## KSTAR86

Congrats! So Great looking

----------

_Rob_ (11-06-2014)

----------


## Rob

Growing like a weed, thanks guys!

----------


## Rob



----------

